# The Official 10/25 - 10/26 Storm Discussion Thread



## Joshua (Oct 22, 2005)

Its on for Monday and Tuesday, forget base building, mother nature will do it


http://headlines.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?article=6


----------



## Joshua (Oct 22, 2005)

Vermont NWS is saying it too...

.LONG TERM (TUESDAY NIGHT THROUGH SATURDAY)...
COULD SEE A *SIGNIFICANT PRECIP EVENT *LATE TUES INTO 
WEDS...WITH A PROLONGED UPSLOPE SCENARIO TO FOLLOW ON THURS THRU SAT. ATTM WL CONT TO MENTION CHC POPS WEDS INTO THURS AND KEEP 
FRIDAY AND SATURDAY DRY AS SFC HIGH PRES BUILDS INTO FA. ALSO...*THERMAL PROFILES AND FCST SOUNDINGS SHOWS ENOUGH COLD AIR TO SUPPORT SNOW...ESPECIALLY ACRS THE HIGHER TRRN. *


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: BIG STORM  THIS WEEK STARTS THE SKI SEASON*



			
				Joshua said:
			
		

> Its on for Monday and Tuesday, forget base building, mother nature will do it
> 
> 
> http://headlines.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?article=6


Interesting...Again thats a BIG maybe.


----------



## John84 (Oct 22, 2005)

They're calling this chart a "Worst Case Scenario". I don't know about everyone else, but it looks like a best case scenario to me


----------



## Treeliner (Oct 22, 2005)

LOL, I'm all for being optimistic, but this is pushing it. :lol:  We can only hope I guess...

I wouldn't exact call it a _Worst_ Case Scenario either, if you know what I mean.

Edit-  John  beat me to the worst case thing :roll:
Edit2- accuweather must have changed their link to the weather map...


----------



## Joshua (Oct 22, 2005)

ITS ON, SEE YOU ALL AT KILLINGTON ON THURSDAY WHEN THEY OPEN


----------



## Joshua (Oct 22, 2005)

new model guidance is showing what accuweather is hyping, this is a real possibility


----------



## Zand (Oct 22, 2005)

What model are you looking at?


----------



## Joshua (Oct 22, 2005)

GFS operational run


----------



## Zand (Oct 22, 2005)

Looking at that accuweather map, it looks like the rain/snow line would be right over my area. However, my town is always one of the coldest in the state. For example, my town's station currently has the coldest reading and the only one in the 30s. Looks good for me and for the ski areas.


----------



## Joshua (Oct 22, 2005)

Accuweather loves to hype, but this thing has real potential

plus....IT has happened before where tropical systems turn into huge non-tropical lows and bring snow storms to NE


----------



## Joshua (Oct 22, 2005)

ETA model at 84 hours...thats a big snow storm


----------



## ski_adk (Oct 23, 2005)

Dudes, it's like the Day After Tomorrow Storm!


----------



## KingM (Oct 23, 2005)

*Snow in the Mad River Valley*

Woke up in the MRV to snowfall. There's not a lot out there yet (still falling) but maybe a half inch or more. Looking good...


----------



## Zand (Oct 23, 2005)

It's a small Day After Tomorrow (that storm was the size of the country, don't see that happening too soon).

I'll be back later. I'm headed to Six Flags. Nothing better than riding coasters in this glorious weather.


----------



## Powderhound21 (Oct 23, 2005)

Joshua said:
			
		

> ITS ON, SEE YOU ALL AT KILLINGTON ON THURSDAY WHEN THEY OPEN




 :beer: 

7 days and counting...


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 23, 2005)

Powderhound21 said:
			
		

> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:blink:  Didn't realize that today was November 4th.  Despite all of the snow, K-Mart has *made it abundantly clear* of its intention to open on November 11th.  *Okemo, however* has said November 4th.  

Here is K-mart's report filed as of today saying that the opening is coming soon, but not within seven days as cited above:



			
				Killington Snow Report said:
			
		

> Report Date:  	10/23/2005
> 
> 
> We are less than four weeks away from the 2005-06 ski and snowboard season! Opening day is scheduled for Nov. 11.
> ...



And here is their press release from this morning which can be found on *our site here* which confirms what I have said:



			
				Killington Marketing said:
			
		

> KILLINGTON, Vermont — The earliest winter storm in more than 20 years dumped more than a foot of new snow at Killington Resort overnight and the forecast is calling for more.
> 
> "Winter has arrived and this is only a taste of what we'll see when we open for the season with top to bottom skiing and snowboarding on Nov. 11th," said Nick Polumbus, brand manager for Killington Resort.
> 
> ...



So what I have cited are the current facts that we have from K-mart.


----------



## Powderhound21 (Oct 23, 2005)

Ok. Good to see trailboss.


Most natives here say that they try to have the best opening day coditions as possible. That must be why they wait- so they can get a good base and T2B. But with that, at the cost of a little hikink, you will most likely be able to get some pre-opening turns in.

But good to see someone embracing the window of opportunity in opening ASAP.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 23, 2005)

Powderhound21 said:
			
		

> Ok. Good to see trailboss.



No problem and no offense intended.  Just bringing to light the facts of the situation.  :wink:



> Most natives here say that they try to have the best opening day coditions as possible. That must be why they wait- so they can get a good base and T2B.



Yes this is the relatively new attitude of the industry--having top to bottom open as opposed to a strip of snow to ski on.  If this was taking place ten years ago, we would not be running our mouths in here but would be skiing instead.  :roll:  Times change.  



> But with that, at the cost of a little hikink, you will most likely be able to get some pre-opening turns in.



Absolutely.  :beer:  Many are doing that now...I would be but law school gets in the way :roll:



> But good to see someone embracing the window of opportunity in opening ASAP.



Okemo had that date marked ahead of time I believe...things can and still may change though...we're in New England.  Best of luck on your trek up here...just wished it was later so that you'd have definite snow.


----------



## Greg (Oct 23, 2005)

Joshua said:
			
		

> ITS ON, SEE YOU ALL AT KILLINGTON ON THURSDAY WHEN THEY OPEN


Riiiiiiight.... just like they were supposed to start making snow on *9/29* and again on *10/20*, right? :roll: No offense, but your credibility on these matters is pretty weak and it doesn't benefit anybody to start such rumors without any facts at all. Your "predictions" to date have been simply speculation, at best. Trust me, if Killington plans to open ahead of the November 11 date (anything is possible), they are not going to be keeping it a secret. I will be among the first to know and you all will get early word right here.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 24, 2005)

I think Nick made it clear.  They are glad to see the snow and they will be open top to bottom on Nov 11.  The day could change a couple of days in either direction, but any change in plans will be broacast loud and clear.


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 24, 2005)

Classic Killington marketing - snow report says 2-4 inches, other posters have said 6-7 at the top and marketing says " more than a foot of new snow at Killington Resort overnight and the forecast is calling for more"


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 24, 2005)

*Just the facts, ma'am*

#1     Kmart is owned by ASC

#2     Kmart is desparate for skiers

#3     Kmart will open as soon as there is a sustainable base. Key word is sustainable. I don't care what their website says, I worked with these people when I was at the Bush. 

They are under alot of pressure to bring as many skiers to the mountain as possible. With their(ASC) financials they don't care about next year, just this season. Will they open by Nov 4th so they can make their traditional publicity splash? If they have a perceived sustainable base, you bet they will.


----------



## Joshua (Oct 24, 2005)

that's all i was saying, that if there is a good base, they will open, and if they get 18 inches of snow tonight through wednesday, and it looks cold after, why wouldnt they open? there are plenty of people who will play hooky to get some turns, and you bet next weekend would be crowded if they were open, even if it is before November 11, there magical website day (cuz anything on there website is believable)


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 24, 2005)

You betcha! It's ironic that if they did open early they desparately need/want the day skier and the weekend destination skier. They don't care about the All4one people, they already have their money. 

They WANT to be the first resort to open in the northeast. They are tired of being beaton by that little place(Woodbury)? in CT although they know this place is not on too many skiers's radar. 

To be the first if they need to blow a "marketing patch" with some employees skiing, I think they will do this, again. Only time will tell, all this should happen in the next couple of weeks. It should be interesting.  

My comments are my own and possibly insane and certainly do not reflect the opinions of the owners of AlpineZone.


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2005)

Joshua said:
			
		

> that's all i was saying, that if there is a good base, they will open, and if they get 18 inches of snow tonight through wednesday, and it looks cold after, why wouldnt they open?


That's fine, but it's all speculation. You make these broad sweeping statements that have been proven to be inaccurate. No rumors here, please. If you think that K may open Thursday, that's fine. Just state that it's *your *opinion. I don't want AZ to be the mechanism that some use to start rumors. If Thursday does turn out to be the day, you all will find out well before then...


----------



## Marc (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Just the facts, ma'am*



			
				ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> #2     Kmart is desparate for skiers



And I'm the first to admit, I am an oh so desperate skier.

I'm like a heroin junkie just lookin' for that next easy, cheap fix.



By the way, I for one am hoping we don't see 60 mph winds and driving rain around here because that means standing out waiting for road crews because of downed powerlines and the like.

Bleh.


----------



## kickstand (Oct 24, 2005)

ah, such a beautiful thing......

http://www.skiwildcat.com/display_image.html?id=356


----------



## Zand (Oct 24, 2005)

Josh, this storm is being deemed as the "Superstorm of '05" so maybe you should change the title.

As for here, they're calling for snow as far south as Worcester Tuesday Night and Wednesday night. Anywhere that recieves rain should get renewed flooding from the 3 straight days of rain coming up. The mountains are expected to recieve blizzard conditions for the next 3 days.


----------



## billski (Oct 24, 2005)

*I want*



			
				Joshua said:
			
		

> ITS ON, SEE YOU ALL AT KILLINGTON ON THURSDAY WHEN THEY OPEN



As we used to say in college "_*Hey! I want some of what you're smokin'!*_ "


----------



## Joshua (Oct 24, 2005)

i didnt change the title to begin with, ask one of the moderators...


----------



## Zand (Oct 24, 2005)

What I'm saying is you can change the title yourself because it's your topic. All you have to do is change whatever is written in the subject line.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 24, 2005)

Joshua said:
			
		

> that's all i was saying, that if there is a good base, they will open,



This is NOT what you said earlier which was:  



			
				Joshua said:
			
		

> ITS ON, SEE YOU ALL AT KILLINGTON ON THURSDAY WHEN THEY OPEN





> and if they get 18 inches of snow tonight through wednesday, and it looks cold after, why wouldnt they open? there are plenty of people who will play hooky to get some turns, and you bet next weekend would be crowded if they were open, even if it is before November 11, there magical website day (cuz anything on there website is believable)



Well, for one reason, many places have not HIRED the people to run the lifts :roll:  Kind of a problem.  Most places, especially today, set their budgets and plans around dates because unfortunately when you don't have lots of money you can't gamble it by opening on a whim, especially since they are NOT going to make much money if their primary market are All 4 One holders... :-?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 24, 2005)

Its going to be some crazy weather for the next 24hrs. All rain by me but some crazy wind. Spent the whole day moving the summer lawn and deck stuff in the garage.


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2005)

Joshua said:
			
		

> i didnt change the title to begin with, ask one of the moderators...


I changed it. The initial "ski season begins this week" subject was simply more conjecture. The current thread title format has historically been used to keep all storm discussion contained in one topic. Please leave it.



			
				Zand said:
			
		

> What I'm saying is you can change the title yourself because it's your topic. All you have to do is change whatever is written in the subject line.


This is true, but again, I changed it for a reason. I also don't think we need to hype this any further with a "super storm" subject. Let's just wait and see what happens...


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 24, 2005)

kickstand said:
			
		

> ah, such a beautiful thing......
> 
> http://www.skiwildcat.com/display_image.html?id=356


A FOOT AND A HALF!
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
seriously?

wildcat snow reporting: NOTHING BUT HYPE

here's something to keep in mind when reporting snow totals: drifts don't count!!! :blink:


----------



## John84 (Oct 24, 2005)

Snow falling as far south as West Virginia. Forecast is calling for anywhere between 4-6 more inches tonight in the upper elevations of WV. A light dusting showing on the timberline cam at www.timberlineresort.com


----------



## skibum1321 (Oct 25, 2005)

I hate to be the pessimist here but I really don't think we're going to see that much snow on the ground when this is all said and done.


----------



## salida (Oct 25, 2005)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> I hate to be the pessimist here but I really don't think we're going to see that much snow on the ground when this is all said and done.



we havent even gotten into the storm yet and we already have this http://www.erh.noaa.gov/nerfc/graphics/snowmaps/sf1_today.jpg


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2005)

Winter Storm Watch for Berkshire County as well with a potential for 7" above 1,500':



> WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM NOON EDT TODAY
> THROUGH WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON
> Urgent - Winter Weather Message National Weather Service Albany NY 532 AM EDT Tue Oct 25 2005
> 
> ...


----------



## Vortex (Oct 25, 2005)

Am reports from the K locals is snow at top of mountain currently.  Mixed at bottom. Potential of 6 inches plus at Base into tonight, but did get rain overnight.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Am reports from the K locals is snow at top of mountain currently.  Mixed at bottom. Potential of 6 inches plus at Base into tonight, but did get rain overnight.


This wet glop is all very good for the base though.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2005)

Snowing in Central PA:







Maybe Denton will open this weekend... 

Seriously, anyone in the area care to provide a report?


----------



## Vortex (Oct 25, 2005)

Greg you right if it Freezes before melting.  Glad to see the all the upbeat thoughts.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 25, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Snowing in Central PA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The blue in that image is good to see, but there's still way too much green!!!! :angry:


----------



## skibum1321 (Oct 25, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my point. There may be some snow but it seems like the majority is just going to be washed away. Let me qualify this by saying I really hope I'm wrong.


----------



## kickstand (Oct 25, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> kickstand said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



according to the site, it was the skiers saying that, not the snow reporters:

"skiers reported at least a foot and a half of snow on the top of Wildcat!"

Considering that it is across the street from Mt. Washington, which reported 22" at 4:40 am, is it really that far-fetched?  I find Wildcat typically gets about 2/3 of what the summit of Washington gets.  Even then, who cares?  It's not an official "snow report".  The place isn't open.

EDIT: I take that back - apparently, they felt the need to put it in their running snowfall total, so I guess it does count for their reporting purposes.  At least they put a full range of totals to account for summit and base totals - 4-16" reported.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2005)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go look at the calendar. I think we're doing pretty well for it only being late-October. I don't think any of us really think that this snow is going to signify the true start of winter or that it's going to significantly help the resorts build a base. It's just nice to see, and hopefully it's a sign of the type of winter we're going to have!


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 25, 2005)

All together now!

"The weather ooutside is frightful,
And the fire inside's delightful.
Something something something something something,

LET IT SNOW,
LET IT SNOW,
LET IT SNOW!"


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Something something something something something,


And since we've no place to go,


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 25, 2005)

If it keeps snowing, oh, we'll have someplace to go. Never you fear.


----------



## DJAK (Oct 25, 2005)

OK here's the scoop as of 11:15 am near Attitash in the MWV.

It's snowing above 1000 feet and sticking above 1300. It's doing it hard. The upper half of Attitash is turning white and you can actually see the snowflakes flying about halfway up the mountain. 

The snow level should come down to the valley floor by nightfall if the precip keeps up and continues the evaporative cooling and our winds turn more out of the NW.

I assure you that the totals from K and Wildcat are real. There "may" be a ski area or two who uses the Wed-Fri snowmaking window after the storm to make snow and combine with the natural (which aids snowmaking massively). There's no telling what they will do with what they make tho (open yay or nay).

Mountains west of the MWV are going to get into the cold pool much sooner than ones to the east (thus VT totals higher).

out.


----------



## Joshua (Oct 25, 2005)

Green doesnt mean its not snowing, it means the radar doesnt think it is snow 

We already know its snowing at Kmart (look at their site, they have pics of snow today at base)

this type of storm makes snow with Strong lift and heavy precip cooling the column of air

so, while it looks like rain in VT, it is probably snowing and is in fact based on what we see/hear


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 25, 2005)

Joshua said:
			
		

> so, while it looks like rain in VT, it is probably snowing and is in fact based on what we see/hear



No, it is raining here in much of VT.  Snow in higher elevations.


----------



## Joshua (Oct 25, 2005)

well, Kmart has pics of it snowing at the base, so where it counts, its snowing


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 25, 2005)

A few guys at Killington who are on the mountain say its snowing big wet flakes. :beer:


----------



## Joshua (Oct 25, 2005)

snowing as far south as Mount Snow


NWS in VT says Significant accumulations tonight, and anything over 1500 feet is already seeing snow


----------



## Zand (Oct 25, 2005)

Still raining here in Leicester. We've gotten 2" of the crap already on top of the 15"+ from a week ago. However, the temp has dropped from 42 to 38 in the last hour. A changeover is expected around nightfall here and will continue into tomorrow morning. 2-4" possible.

Also, I'm hearing of another Nor'Easter this weekend with snow all the way into southern NE this Saturday. That would be something... 3 snowstorms in a week in OCTOBER. I just hope these storms are still pulling up in December and January.


----------



## Joshua (Oct 25, 2005)

8 inches at Sugarloaf

reports of 6 at Stowe from my friend who goes to school up there

Snow on Okemo's web cam


----------



## Marc (Oct 25, 2005)

SNOW.  I love it.


This is what the unpredictability of New England weather and living in the Northeast is all about.  We have ups and downs.

Welcome to the ups!

 :beer:


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that more blue I see on that there map? :beer:


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2005)

Bubba from K-Zone posted these:

http://community.webshots.com/album/486106743rnoHQc

Here's the ski club's cam:






Looking good! Who's hiking for turns tomorrow? Steve?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 25, 2005)

I am loving this...Can't wait to get out in that snow.


----------



## pepperdawg (Oct 25, 2005)

Here direct link....updates every 2 hours...

http://www.killingtonskiclub.com/SPYCAM.htm


----------



## Lostone (Oct 25, 2005)

*And for those not looking in on the Sugarbush thread...*

This was at the ~ elevation at the base of Sugarbush, at 1:00, this afternoon:





I really can't see the mountain...  cause it is snowing too hard.


----------



## billski (Oct 25, 2005)

*show me da snow...*

Mad River 10/25 2pm


url http://www.madriverglen.com/static_pic.php /url


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 25, 2005)

Even  Sunapee's  getting in on the action!

 :lol:


----------



## SkiDog (Oct 25, 2005)

lets just all please cross our fingers that the weather stays cold for the near future..lets keep this GREAT natural base we're building..

M


----------



## Zand (Oct 25, 2005)

35 here, but a straight rain still. I'm hoping the magic happens in the next hour or so.


----------



## Joshua (Oct 25, 2005)

Sunday river is reporting 4-8 inches

Mount Snow has some good pics up

definately think when all is said and done all resorts will see at least a foot and......it looks to stay chilly enough for some snow making


----------



## dmc (Oct 25, 2005)

For Hunter

This Afternoon...Snow. Breezy with highs in the upper 30s. Temperature falling into the lower 30s by late afternoon. North winds around 25 mph. 

Tonight...Snow. Colder with lows in the mid 20s. North winds 15 to 20 mph. 

Wednesday...Mostly cloudy. A chance of snow in the morning. Total accumulation 7 to 15 inches above 1500 feet. Windy with highs in the lower 40s. Northwest winds 20 to 30 mph. Chance of snow 40 percent


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2005)

Joshua said:
			
		

> it looks to stay chilly enough for some snow making


They better. Opening day is Thursday, remember...?


----------



## RuffusCorncobb (Oct 25, 2005)

*Snow at Sudnay river*

Just makes it worse to be stuck at the office and see these pictures but Im like an addict and cant help myself.


----------



## Joshua (Oct 25, 2005)

I think it has been made clear that was my opinion

I still dont see why with over a foot of freshies and the ability to blow some fake stuff they couldnt open thursday, or at least for the weekend


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2005)

Joshua said:
			
		

> I think it has been made clear that was my opinion
> 
> I still dont see why with over a foot of freshies and the ability to blow some fake stuff they couldnt open thursday, or at least for the weekend


Because when a foot of natural is groomed, it's far from a foot...more like a couple of inches. Even if they got 2', onced groomed it will be like an 8" base. That's not quite the "quality product" they hope to offer on opening day.


----------



## KingM (Oct 25, 2005)

Joshua said:
			
		

> I think it has been made clear that was my opinion
> 
> I still dont see why with over a foot of freshies and the ability to blow some fake stuff they couldnt open thursday, or at least for the weekend



He's just teasing you a little.

As for whether or not they can open, there's a "could" and there's a "will." I'm guessing they wouldn't even with three feet of new snow just based on the difficulty of scraping together a crew and throwing the lifts open when the truth is that only the die-hards would come up this early.


----------



## Joshua (Oct 25, 2005)

why groom it?  If the terrain if for advanced only, whats the point? leave the bumps and let us ski!!!


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2005)

Joshua said:
			
		

> why groom it?  If the terrain if for advanced only, whats the point? leave the bumps and let us ski!!!


Because there are thousands of gapers out there with A41s who'll kill themselves. If you want to make some turns this week/weekend, earn 'em.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2005)

KingM said:
			
		

> I'm guessing they wouldn't even with three feet of new snow just based on the difficulty of scraping together a crew and throwing the lifts open when the truth is that only the die-hards would come up this early.


Exactly.


----------



## skibum1321 (Oct 25, 2005)

Joshua said:
			
		

> why groom it?  If the terrain if for advanced only, whats the point? leave the bumps and let us ski!!!


There's not a chance in hell they would leave it ungroomed. Not all advanced skiers like bumps either. 

Who cares if they don't open - go hike for your turns. Even when KMart opens I'd rather hike for my turns at this point of the season.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 25, 2005)

KingM said:
			
		

> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey KingM, nice to see you around AZ again; ski season must be upon us.

Last I heard from you, your son had broken an arm bone; I trust he's all healed and ready to rip? Give him and the rest of the family my best.

Guess it's time to start planning a family vacation at the Golden Lion.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2005)

> Winter Storm Warning
> 
> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
> ...


----------



## NHpowderhound (Oct 25, 2005)

It might just be time for a road trip   http://www.jaypeakresort.com/page.asp?intNodeID=16138
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## Joshua (Oct 25, 2005)

Sugarloaf is reporting up to 21 inches in some spots of the mountain

they also have several pics of skiers in plenty of snow with no bear spots visible


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2005)

It does indeed look pretty radical at the Loaf:












http://www.sugarloaf.com/daily.html

Come on, folks. Get out and earn 'em!


----------



## KingM (Oct 25, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Hey KingM, nice to see you around AZ again; ski season must be upon us.
> 
> Last I heard from you, your son had broken an arm bone; I trust he's all healed and ready to rip? Give him and the rest of the family my best.



Thanks. We've got a new baby too, just 18 days old. I'm having a hard time finding skis in his size. 

As for my son, it was his leg, but thankfully it's healed up nicely and kids being what they are, he's ready to get back out there.



> Guess it's time to start planning a family vacation at the Golden Lion.



The doors are always open...although with foliage gone and the ski season not yet upon us, there aren't too many people passing through them at the moment.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 25, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> It does indeed look pretty radical at the Loaf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will someone please remind me why I'm stuck here at work? :roll:


----------



## Zand (Oct 25, 2005)

It's 33 degrees here and we're in the middle of a lull. Hopefully when the back edge swings through we'll see some flakes here. Not to mention it looks like we'll be having more Saturday.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 25, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You owe me money :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Zand (Oct 25, 2005)

It's 6:00 on Tuesday and I have 2 words...

IT'S SNOWING! Lightly, but it's a start.


----------



## dmc (Oct 25, 2005)

We got 3" of SLOPPY snow already...
The trees are taking a beating...  Couldnt use my driveway cause the lilacs are bent to the ground from the weight...


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 25, 2005)

> Even then, who cares? It's not an official "snow report". The place isn't open.


the fact that they posted the report on their site signifies they are vouching for the accuracy of the report.  they are accountable for information posted on their site regardless of where the information comes from.  that would be like a news source running a story based on an informent who later turned out to be a liar.  the news source should have been responsible for verifying the facts before posting the story.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 25, 2005)

> why groom it? If the terrain if for advanced only, whats the point? leave the bumps and let us ski!!!


have you ever been to an opening day?  ski areas can say advanced only all they want, the n00bs still come out to hack at the white gold.  good for them, but it makes for dangerous conditions on limited terrain.  all in good fun for most people, but i can't imagine the inexperienced skier having much fun getting buzzed by out of control whackos.
:beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 25, 2005)

> Will someone please remind me why I'm stuck here at work?


take a vacation day tomorrow!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 25, 2005)

okay, i am finally done on catching up on posts for the day.  man, you guys posting from work really can fill up a message board!

here is the scoop from the NEK:

snow flakes began mixing in with rain around noon time today at LSC.  alternatining between the two off an on for several hours before settling on rain heading into the evening.  the drive home was amazingly cool.  i am unsure of the rain-snow line but it looked below 1000 feet but not much.  snow caked trees at the top of the hills and lots of color at the bottom.  some hills had fields of white up high with a field of green just 100 verts below.  pretty cool.

very little wind amazingly enough and raining here in the valleys of StJ.  who knows how things are above 1000 feet though.  34 degrees and falling quick, should be changing over to snow within an hour or two i would bet.

hard to make the call on where to go tomorrow.  cannon is not updating their site and i am suspicious cannon might be the jackpot where elevation, precip, and cold air intersect the best.  but they are an hour's drive from work whereas burke is in the back yard.  jay is an hour too, but is a long shot to do a flat run out which would suck pretty hard in wet snow.  also makes for a longer skin up and with a short 3-4 hour window, i am looking to make the best of things.  unless jay reports light and fluffy, i'll be gunning for either burke or cannon.  i can always hold out on cannon for saturday if the weather looks like the snow will hold a few days that way i can enjoy a full day with two or three runs instead of one.  i believe burke locks the mid-lodge gate at 5pm which may also be an issue as skinning up from the sherburne will be tiresome both on the way up and the run out coming down.

*sigh* choices choices.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 25, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> > Will someone please remind me why I'm stuck here at work?
> 
> 
> take a vacation day tomorrow!



I would if I had a couple left to take.  As it is I have to miss out on meeting up with you guys at Killington on the 11th...


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 25, 2005)

update from StJ... since my last posting less than one hour ago, it has changed over to heavy snow coming down quick.  accumulation beginning on cars and grass, pavement still holding out but was getting mixed in on the roads when i was out driving.  looks like an inch an hour at this rate, gonna be at least 6" by the time this is done (my best guess, don't quote me).  and that is at ~400 feet!  will check back in the AM with updates.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 25, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> okay, i am finally done on catching up on posts for the day.  man, you guys posting from work really can fill up a message board!
> 
> here is the scoop from the NEK:
> 
> ...



Would you rather we actually worked at work?? :roll:

Tough choices there Steve.  I say head for mountain that has verified snow for the after work run.  Save Cannon for the weekend, unless you get some info that its no good.  It would be nice if they would update their site, they still have the summer site up for crying out loud!  They were nice enough to let us know that the season passes are now on sale... :roll:


----------



## awf170 (Oct 25, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> hard to make the call on where to go tomorrow.  cannon is not updating their site and i am suspicious cannon might be the jackpot where elevation, precip, and cold air intersect the best.



Nope it will be wildcat... I bet they will get two feet(well at least according to there snowreport :wink: )  Seriously though hermit lake had 14 inches at 6 pm so that means wildcat will have the same, so I say 2 ft isnt out the question.  So my bet is that wildcat reports 8ft tomorrow :wink:


----------



## Joshua (Oct 25, 2005)

mount washington's website says wildcat had at least 14 inches


----------



## salida (Oct 25, 2005)

just because hermit lake got 2 feet does not mean that wildcat did as well...


----------



## awf170 (Oct 25, 2005)

salida said:
			
		

> just because hermit lake got 2 feet does not mean that wildcat did as well...



alright they might not get the same as hermit lake, actually they probably get a little less but it close enough...


----------



## dmc (Oct 25, 2005)

salida said:
			
		

> just because hermit lake got 2 feet does not mean that wildcat did as well...



True...
It's possible Wildcat got more...


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 25, 2005)

porter and i were chatting back channel before this started and agreed cannon and wildcat could be the two big winners from this storm.  looks like the loaf is doing great as well.  i still would like to have first hand verification on the 20" at the cat.  that is an insane amount of snow so quickly.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 25, 2005)

wow.  just got back from an attempted drive down i93.  wow.  holy crap.

my g/f was supposed to pick up shovels this afternoon at walmart since i left mine at my old apartment.  she forgot, so i drove around StJ and all the shops were closed.  closest bet is walmart in littleton.  figured it would be a slow but easy enough drive over there as the roads in StJ were not too bad.

wrong answer.  the second i merged onto i93 i said "uh oh."  music got shut off, blood preassure went WAY up, and i turned the heater onto cool air.  white knuckle driving all the way.  i knew right away i wasn't going any where and quickly began looking for an emergency turn around.  passed a SUV in a ditch and tractor trailer truck pulled over but managed to get myself turned around within 2 miles.  toughest two miles i have ever driven in my life for sure and i have driven through a lot of snow storms.  lucky got myself behind a plow heading back to the StJ exit, still wasn't fun.

it's coming down HARD here.  a few plows are out but at the current rate it will be hard for them to keep up.  lots of heavy wet snow coming in quick.  this is huge, i don't think the storm was hyped enough (pretty rare occurance).  i think at this point it may be safe to say that this is much bigger than predicted and the mets were being too conservative.  quite frankly, i just hope i can get my car to work tomorrow.  more likely, i am hoping the college is closed so i can make other plans  i was planning on getting snow tires soon, never figured i would need them in october


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 25, 2005)

Riv:  We got to get you some chains.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 25, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> wow.  just got back from an attempted drive down i93.  wow.  holy crap.
> 
> my g/f was supposed to pick up shovels this afternoon at walmart since i left mine at my old apartment.  she forgot, so i drove around StJ and all the shops were closed.  closest bet is walmart in littleton.  figured it would be a slow but easy enough drive over there as the roads in StJ were not too bad.
> 
> ...



While I'm sorry to hear about your mis-advnture, that is exactly the kind of news I wanted to hear.  Here's hoping that college is closed and you get in some good turns, and of course some sweet pics so that us poor rain drenched saps can live vicariously through you...   :beer:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks like Sugarloaf is going to get the most snow or close to the most.


----------



## Joshua (Oct 25, 2005)

anyone know why Sugarbush doesnt update their site?  they are still on summer

saw on a weather forum somone at Stowe reporting 12+ at base level, but dont know how accurate

wouldnt be surprised if more than a few peaks report 18-36 inches, may have several winners...and the upsloap precip hasnt even started yet, could get another 3-6 tomorrow night


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 25, 2005)

I missed this thread when I posted the link to the loaf's website earlier so I guess I'll post it here too - http://www.sugarloaf.com/daily.html

Edit for Riverc0il: I can't use my imaginary measuring stick to confirm the amount, but this pic confirms there is snow on the Cat - http://www.skiwildcat.com/display_image.html?id=357


----------



## skijay (Oct 26, 2005)

I got ready for my 5:30am jog, and retreated back into my warm house.  It was cold out there.  There was a light mist and wind.  The temperature was 36.


Did the Berks get any snow?  I checked Ski Butternut's site this morning and they last updated the photo on 10/24/05, which was of sunny skies.


----------



## djspookman (Oct 26, 2005)

rivercoil-sounds like my drive home last night! I barely made it up German Flats rd in Warren to my apartment last night, good thing I'm getting the snows put on today!  

dave


----------



## bvibert (Oct 26, 2005)

Birdman829 said:
			
		

> I missed this thread when I posted the link to the loaf's website earlier so I guess I'll post it here too - http://www.sugarloaf.com/daily.html



Greg beat you to it 


			
				Greg said:
			
		

> It does indeed look pretty radical at the Loaf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vano (Oct 26, 2005)

This is all very exciting, but what does such heavy snows so early on in the season say for the long term winter outlook?

I am concerned that there is a roller coaster snow season coming our way with big swings in temps and precip.  I am no weather expert, so please tell me I am wrong cause we are overdue for a good snowy winter.


----------



## Marc (Oct 26, 2005)

Vano said:
			
		

> This is all very exciting, but what does such heavy snows so early on in the season say for the long term winter outlook?
> 
> I am concerned that there is a roller coaster snow season coming our way with big swings in temps and precip.  I am no weather expert, so please tell me I am wrong cause we are overdue for a good snowy winter.



This is New England (or, at least the northeast for you).  Big swings in temperature and pricipitation are kinda the norm...


----------



## skibumtress (Oct 26, 2005)

Is is true..... that K-mart has 2 feet of snow as of this morning and it's still snowing (on the RSN site)??!!    
A couple of K-Zoners were headed up today to do a little hiking for turns.  Man, I'm envious.  My keyboard is all wet 'cause I was drooooling at the site of the photos.... not very ladylike to drool like that.   :wink:


----------



## skibum1321 (Oct 26, 2005)

Vano said:
			
		

> This is all very exciting, but what does such heavy snows so early on in the season say for the long term winter outlook?
> 
> I am concerned that there is a roller coaster snow season coming our way with big swings in temps and precip.  I am no weather expert, so please tell me I am wrong cause we are overdue for a good snowy winter.


You can't predict anything about the future outlook based on this storm. Snow in October can't be seen as anything but good IMO. We will always have temp swings as Marc said. This will be good for base building as it is a heavy, wet snow.


----------



## Joshua (Oct 26, 2005)

40 inches at Sugarloaf


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 26, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Here's hoping that college is closed and you get in some good turns, and of course some sweet pics so that us poor rain drenched saps can live vicariously through you...   :beer:



Man, I hope LSC closed...that hill is bad.  But if they're anything like Vermont Law, they were open for the die hards.  We had NO power at school and they still opened for morning classes.  No lights, no hot water, no fans in the bathrooms.  :roll: :blink:  At least they closed for the afternoon.


----------



## Zand (Oct 26, 2005)

Woke up to a dusting here. It never broke 40 today and it's supposed to get down to the mid-20s the next 2 nights. If K doesn't start snowmaking tonight, shame on them!


----------



## awf170 (Oct 26, 2005)

Vano said:
			
		

> This is all very exciting, but what does such heavy snows so early on in the season say for the long term winter outlook?
> 
> I am concerned that there is a roller coaster snow season coming our way with big swings in temps and precip.  I am no weather expert, so please tell me I am wrong cause we are overdue for a good snowy winter.



It actaully helps out because it will cool the ground, and just having fresh snow on the ground lowers the temp. a couple of degrees


----------

